# SS Iberia. P&O



## Readie (Feb 14, 2013)

Does anyone has a picture of the SS Iberia please?
Perhaps one taken at sea about 1962?
Cheers


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Take your pick on 
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships I/slides/Iberia-01.jpg


----------



## Readie (Feb 14, 2013)

Excellent, Thank you


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Lots of photographs in our gallery, even some of her under construction.


----------



## Readie (Feb 14, 2013)

(Thumb) I'll have a look thanks. I'd be interested in seeing any pic of the hospital deck where I 'enjoyed' a stay.(Ouch)


----------

